# scope magnification -arrow selection ?



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

well, this isnt the answer you want.

if you dont like what you see as far as movement and clarity with the 6x, change it and compare not just scores but clarity and movement.

arrows...how much ya wanna spend and how much ya gonna shoot? more expensive arrows cost more to replace when they get banged up. if consistency of spine and straightness is your major concern, start comparison shopping within your price point. field is a game where dollars spent dont equal points on paper.


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, I've shot spots for yrs. Good friend of mine asked me to try field. Just was curious. Trial and error I guess.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well the lens question is going to be for you to decide and only you. I can't use a 6X as I see more wiggle then I like on the longer targets....I can shoot it fine but don't like the picture so I use a 4X. Plenty of people do use a 6X or an 8X though so only you can determine what you want or can use.

As for arrows....I am a CX man for field....you can't get me to shoot anything but Nano XRs or Medallion Pros. Love my ACCs for hunting but not for field for me. I have shot ACEs in the past...they shoot AWESOME. I would go with them over ACCs...but they are too fragile for my taste. Unless you already have them or are an Easton staff shooter. I would seriously consider Nano XRs. They are every bit as good as the ACE if not better and MUCH tougher.


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

I will take a look at nano shafts.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If looking at Nanos....you need to know going in that you WILL NOT be using the same spine as you would for an Easton shaft. The carbon is stiffer so your going to use a little weaker shaft then normal most times. Just follow the CX chart and you should be golden :thumb:


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like nano pro 500 or reg nano 490 shafts.


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

I think I'm gonna get into field alot this next year. Rennsalear is north of me about hour and half. I just put my bowman accu riser up for sale maybe I should hold off on that. Lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

490s should work....that bow doesn't really need that stiff of a shaft. 450s would also work... 

I shoot 530s most of the time but have some 490s that I am going to play with this year as well...see which one shoots the best then order another doz 

I would shoot the Apex over the Bowman....all you MD guys don't tell Ron I said that :chortle:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

You might consider GoldTip Kinetics! They are a very small diamater, and as many have found out, their extra weight and straightness make them an excellent FITA arrow as well as just great for FIELD/Hunter round shooting, too.
I have heard that there have been many scores over 1400 on a full FITA shot with GT Kinetics and loads of scores into the mid to high 550's on field rounds, too.
I don't think Jesse Broadwater was using Kinetics for field last summer, but I don know he was shooting GOLDTIP arrows, along with Levi Morgan and a host of other archers.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I'll look at them as well


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Might heck out Easton carbon ones also. A bit larger in dia than nanos but not huge by any stretch. They shoot pretty good out of my bow at 60/28.5 and available in quite a spine selection. Think I got 2 dozen for right around 300 complete with pin nocks fletch points. Pretty durable and I've yet to have one not tune for me. 

As far as scopes like the other said its a pretty personal thing. I'm using a 6x truespot since I don't like looking around a pin or crosshairs. Have an 8x coming because I just wanna try it. 4 for me just wasn't enough magnification.


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks again, I will look at those also. 6x lense is ok , I settle quite well at full draw but wind and distance will not help at first. 

I own a archery business, I took this whole year off , needed a break


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Me personally...6X and Easton X10's. Shot X10 Pro Tour 420's and 470's out of my Hoyt VE and Elite Tour(560 with Elite set-up). This past year tried X10 450's out of my Hoyt VE. Worked great(557 f/h 897/900 round). X10's more durable than pro tours(IMO). Help up better, and no cracking out back ends, and I've replace many pins this past year, even at outdoor nationals...no cracked shafts!! If starting out and on a budget, CX medallion's or Easton ACC's are prolly your best bet. VAP's are pretty decent also, but not sure of price. ACC's have a tendency to crease though, so if shooting with 3 other guys, they may take a beating. Lens choice is up to you, and what works best. Good Luck and have fun!!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

You can spend $400 on a dozen Nanos (tips and pin nocks and bushings) or you can buy several dozen Gold Tip 500 UL's Pro's and have the same if not better results. A little fatter shaft will pick up them jar licker points. Just my .02


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> You can spend $400 on a dozen Nanos (tips and pin nocks and bushings) or you can buy several dozen Gold Tip 500 UL's Pro's and have the same if not better results. A little fatter shaft will pick up them jar licker points. Just my .02


But a can of PI keeps em closer to the X so you won't have as many jarlickers or Shakespeare's to begin with :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

